# Need two cheap but good headlamps for kids.



## speedsix (Apr 24, 2009)

I am going camping with my sister and her two boys. They are like 8 and 13 I think. Anyway, I have enjoyed my PT Eos so much that I thought I would surprise them with headlamps to wear camping. It is going to be car camping not hiking or anything serious but I think the headlamps will stil come in handy.

I don't want cheap junk but I don't want to spend a lot either. For all I know, they may lose the lights or never touch them after the trip so a $50 light doesn't make much sense.

What is the best deal on a cheap headlamp?


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 24, 2009)

get those PT 5mm LED headlights, they are pretty good for the price.


----------



## carbine15 (Apr 24, 2009)

for kids the rayovac 1AA sportsman extreme adjusts very small. Red and blue lights also make for some added fun.


----------



## dragonsun (Apr 24, 2009)

I would use the cheapest one that you can find. Don't get a super bright LED even it is cheap. The reason is the kids might be staring at the LED and cause eye damage.

The safest one should be a filament headlamp like a 2 AA bi pin bulb used in mini mag.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd get some of the $15 6 LED Energizer or Husky headlamps that have 2 white spot, 2 white flood, and 2 red flood 5mm LED's. Not terribly bright, but they get the job done for not much $$. The spot throws surprisingly well for 5mm's.


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 24, 2009)

The rayovac 1aa sportsmen mentioned above is neat and my kids love the multi color led's but the batteries do not last long at all and it does not stay in position when they are bouncing around.

I got my daughter a princeton tec Fuel for $20 at ****s sporting goods and I think it is better suited for kids. lightweight, compact, long runtime, stays put, they love the blink feature and cool colors.


----------



## Onuris (Apr 25, 2009)

I have some Black Diamond Wiz headlamps for my kids that they use when we go camping, geocaching at night. They are $19 at REI and come in orange/black for boys and fuchsia for girls. Are rugged and weather-resistant, my kids have used theirs in the rain and abused them and they have held up quite well so far. I think that Campmor carries them as well.


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 25, 2009)

Get a pair of Atoms at $10 a pop.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0036693517003a.shtml

Back up batteries shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## speedsix (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys so far. 

Since the lights are for kids, they should be small and light. I think a flood is better than a beam since it will be for camping mostly. I would like to stick with a name brand like Petzel, Black Diamond or PT. Nothing against Rayovac but everything I have bought from them has been cheap garbage in the past. Never bought a head lamp from them so I will have to check them out. 

I guess I just need to find the cheapest name brand light that will work. $15-20 is about what I wanted to pay.


----------



## LitFuse (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a couple of extra Garrity 1 Watt 8 LED Headlamps if you think they might fit the bill for you. 

They have a 1 watt Lux, three white 5mm, and two red 5mm LED, and a red flasher on the back of the pack. They are brand new.

$29 shipped for the pair if you want them.

Peter


----------



## speedsix (Dec 12, 2009)

LitFuse said:


> I have a couple of extra Garrity 1 Watt 8 LED Headlamps if you think they might fit the bill for you.
> 
> They have a 1 watt Lux, three white 5mm, and two red 5mm LED, and a red flasher on the back of the pack. They are brand new.
> 
> ...


 
I ended up buying the above headlamps from Peter. I liked them so much that I never gave them to my nephews. The camping trip with them fell through anyway.

I kept on for myself and gave one to my wife. I have been using mine mostly for riding my bike at night or walking the dogs at night. 

They are really good lights and well worth the money. They are not cheap junk like a lot of the stuff you see at Wal-Mart or Harbor Freight. 

I like the red LEDs that can stay on or flash. I have them set at flash while I keep the beam set at medium while riding the bike. The red LEDs are front and back so it helps cars to see you better. 

Good headlamps, I don't know what store sells them but if you see one, buy it. The only down side to them is that they are a bit bulky compared to light like the PT EOS because the battery compartment is in back, it has LED flood lights as well as LED spot light separately. It also has a center strap for over your head. It is not any bulkier than any other light with these features but if you just want something simple to stick in your pocket, it may be overkill.


----------

